# Hydration and Electrolyte Supplementation Question



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I am not a racer. Ride approximately 500 miles per month, 30-mile training rides a couple of weekday evenings and longer club rides at a more leisurely pace on weekends.

I ride RAIN(Ride Across Indiana-162 miles) every year. Drink one bottle of water per hour and take in Camelbak Elixir tablet per bottle. Going to try Skratch Labs product this year.

I work under the assumption that water is depleted as sweat faster than electrolytes are depleted so I do not put any Elixir in my first bottle.

There are stops at the 36-mile mark and 62-mile. To save time I try to take in water only at the first stop and then water and bathroom at the second stop. Bathroom lines at the first stop are very long and typically do not have to wait at the second stop.

Usually I absolutely have to stop at the first stop to urinate. The only year that I have not stopped I urinated a massive quantity at the second stop. I am talking more than ever in my life by a lot to the point I wondered if I was ever going to stop.

I don't think that at 200 lbs I could be taking in too much water. Would I be correct in assuming that electrolytes are being depleted at such a fast rate that my kidneys have to remove a lot of water to keep my body in balance, and that I need to take in more electrolytes sooner?

I usually feel okay because I pace myself, just normal fatigue from riding that distance. Even though temps are lower in the morning, humidity is usually very high.


----------



## plantdude (Sep 29, 2011)

I use the Scratch Labs Drink Mix and really like it. Generally I just use the drink mix, no bottles of just plain water. Means you have to bring some extra mix along for when you refill your bottles (either in the individual packets or bring in a bag/small container).

Regarding you having to pee at the first stop, probably normal given its 36 mi in, but you could try drinking less water/coffee in the morning (hydrate more the day before) so your bladder isn't so full early on. Also, do you have stop at the designated locations? Maybe a natural break in some bushes would be quicker? Or just do it like the pros and pee while still riding...


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

plantdude said:


> Maybe a natural break in some bushes would be quicker? Or just do it like the pros and pee while still riding...


Yes, we grabbed some water quickly and went down the road and did the pro thing one year. The organizers request and I think we should cooperate, that this is not a race and we(cyclists) want to make a good impression so we have only done it the one time. I don't drink coffee and try not to hydrate too much in the morning but maybe drink even less in the morning might be a thought.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

more info than you need....

Nutrition for Cycling: Fueling Your Human Powered Vehicle - YouTube


----------



## Mace2180 (Nov 12, 2012)

I ride RAIN. I use hammer tablets. They have similar effects. I don't worry as long as pee stays some what clear. Which means organs are usually working correctly. Most don't drink enough. I think if it works for you do it. I ride with guys that have all kinds of ideas. One use mufti dextrose in his which is basically sweet tarts, another only drinks water all day, some use table salt. I don't have cramping problems so I might not need much.


It's a timed ride. Hell ya it's a race! They just don't want people getting ran over by cars. I've heard of hand offs with broom sticks from curb. Good Luck to ya. Roll fast!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been using the NUUN tablets of late and like them


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been using Tailwind for my rides from over two hours to up to 10 hour rides. Works better than anything else I've used.

Tailwind Nutrition


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

i used this on my recent solvang ride.....between that and one powerbar jel i was golden....no fatigue at all....now if i can get rid of the neuropathy in the right hand (cyclist palsy) life would be grand in the saddle.

EFS Electrolyte Sports Drinks | First Endurance

efs has all the goodies (more than the competition) of BCAAs, aminos, and tastes good...well, the fruit punch does....the lemon line tastes like crap.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Rokh Hard said:


> i used this on my recent solvang ride.....between that and one powerbar jel i was golden....no fatigue at all....now if i can get rid of the neuropathy in the right hand (cyclist palsy) life would be grand in the saddle.
> 
> EFS Electrolyte Sports Drinks | First Endurance
> 
> ...


Your 50mi ride doesn't require nearly as much nutrition as 100+mi.

It wasn't EFS or your Powerbar gel that got you through it. Nearly anyone can ride 50mi on hardly any nutrition. Glycogen stores in your body can easily get anyone through 50mi.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

jmorgan said:


> Your 50mi ride doesn't require nearly as much nutrition as 100+mi.
> 
> It wasn't EFS or your Powerbar gel that got you through it. Nearly anyone can ride 50mi on hardly any nutrition. Glycogen stores in your body can easily get anyone through 50mi.


total nonsense.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Rokh Hard said:


> total nonsense.


 

You rode 50 mi and took in ~300 calories in 3:30 hours. (Slow pace)

That is true isn't it.

What is nonsense is your comment in basically needing 300 or even 600 cal for a 100mi ride.

The original poster is asking about a 162 mi ride where he could easily burn through more then 4500 calories. 

I do find it a bit funny that your are giving advice in the endurance forum based on a 50mi ride. Which not many people would consider as an endurance ride. That's a normal Sat. ride for most people.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

jmorgan said:


> You rode 50 mi and took in ~300 calories in 3:30 hours. (Slow pace)
> 
> That is true isn't it.
> 
> ...


still nonsense.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Rokh Hard said:


> still nonsense.


Bike Ride Profile | Century! near Solvang | Times and Records | Strava

Again the only nonsense is your "experience" from a 50mi ride and trying to extrapolate it to longer distances.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

dikindy, be mindful that what you are concerned about with here in your post, is hydration/dehydration, electrolyte needs, not calories. hydration and fuel - there is a difference. do not let yourself become sidetracked and/or mislead by nonsense and those who have no grasp of nutrition 101. 

have a look at this its very informative talk as it goes into the details of "fluid dynamics" than we can here in forums.....that is if you can get past Heathers stunning beauty, its a good talk!.....the entire presentation is insightful, and starting at 19:06 it gets to the heart of your question regarding hydration (not calories).

again, over an 45mins-1hour of exertion you need to dig a little deeper than plain water....and that is subject to fitness level, age, intensity, temp, course, preride nutrition, how your body works, ect....you can really geek out on sweat rates and all that, but for now and at your level, rule of thumb is a good place to start.....as you grow and your needs change play with the formulas....experiment with different products....you will find what works best for you....EFS is a wonderful supplement that i have had excellent results with in multiple disciplines. shop the nutrition labels carefully, the magic is in there once you have an understanding of (sports) nutrition....the fruit punch EFS tastes great (YMMV)....but sometimes nothing tastes better than a banana!


Nutrition for Cycling: Fueling Your Human Powered Vehicle - YouTube


once you get hydration down, the second half of the talk goes into fuel/calories....if you can get past Heathers beauty of course. 

enjoy the ride and hydrate!


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Rokh, lets have a look at your post and see how misleading it is for a person reading through looking for advice on riding a century or longer (what this forum is about).




Rokh Hard said:


> i used this on my recent solvang ride.....


This is in the endurance forum which is supposed to be for rides 100mi+. You say solvang ride which most people would assume is the 100mi ride. While you never said 50mi (which is what you rode) most people would assume you rode the century and could possibly use your suggestion on their first century ride, which would be a mistake. 



Rokh Hard said:


> between that and one powerbar jel i was golden....no fatigue at all....


You took in ~300 calories and some sodium and you were not fatigued. I buy that, most people aren't fatigued after only 50mi. A simple doubling of what works for 50mi is not sufficient for most people though. 600 calories and whatever the sodium would be is not sufficient for most people for a century. That is my point. Let alone the 162mi ride the OP was asking for advice for. The OP will be riding for 10+hours probably and proper nutrition and hydration is very important. He will burn more then 4500 calories riding and another 2000 for just regular body functions. Without proper nutrition he will be in a world of hurt and may not finish, so it is important.






Rokh Hard said:


> efs has all the goodies (more than the competition) of BCAAs, aminos, and tastes good...well, the fruit punch does....the lemon line tastes like crap.


The BCAAs, aminos, ect.. are not what allowed you to ride 50mi. Your body's stores of glycogen did. 


Rokh has never ridden a 100mi ride, yet is giving advice (based on a 50mi ride) to the OP who has much more experience with endurance rides. This is nonsense. 



To the OPs original question about hydration. I sweat a lot and need more electrolytes than most it seems. Even if you are not a heavy sweater I don't understand your thought on not taking in electrolytes from the start. To me that just sets you up to be behind the entire time and then playing catchup. Do you have issues with cramping or other symptoms of needing more electrolytes? If not then you are probably hydrating fine, I would add some to the beginning as I don't like the idea of playing catchup with nutrition on rides over 100mi.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I ride the Hotter N Hell 100 in Wichita Falls every summer. I start super hydrating two days ahead of the event. Basically just drink and look for a restroom all day long. The morning of the event I eat a big bowl of cereal with a banana and some juice. I make sure I have emptied before the event starts. There are rest stops every 10 miles on this one. The first two rest stops are so packed up that I plan from the get go to skip them. I use a 100 oz hydration pack with ice water and two bottles. One bottle of Powerade and another of plain water. I also supplement with Cliff Shot blocks. I am big, (270). This will get me to rest stop 3 easily. I top everything off and stop as needed the rest of the way. I also set a time alert on my GPS for each mile and every 5 minutes as a reminder to drink. After the 60 mile cutoff, the rest stops are not overly crowded. I am tired when finished but have never had problems even in 100+ degree heat.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

I like the idea of setting alerts! I get to grinding and get lost in time, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

